# Property Preservation in Indiana



## TGAP (Apr 7, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about the property preservation work in Indiana? I have been in the business for about 2 years in Indiana and Kentucky but I dont see many post about my area on here. Wondering if anyone knows anything about it. Thanks


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Several folks on here serve Indiana and Kentucky. We have done work from Illinois, Missouri, Indiana and Kentucky as well.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 14, 2012)

What info are you looking for? I cover vanderburgh county (evansvile,in) for a few places. I sub for trashouts only though. 

Safeguard is fun... I have a stake bed truck with lines marked every cyd and they love to argue about actual amounts removed.

I'm cuurently hitting 30 days no pay....

Hit me up if you need help with trashouts in this area.


----------



## Flyingjon69 (Mar 29, 2013)

I am working from the Lafayette area,covering a lot of areas,New to this business,been doing repair work for 20 years.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Driftweed said:


> What info are you looking for? I cover vanderburgh county (evansvile,in) for a few places. I sub for trashouts only though.
> 
> Safeguard is fun... I have a stake bed truck with lines marked every cyd and they love to argue about actual amounts removed.
> 
> ...


Reason I do not work for SG! I have been doing a lot long and know how to count cyd`s !


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 14, 2012)

Haha yeah 2 yrs ago I almost fell for the dreamstreet game. One look at these forums wised me up fast. One of my clients is a safequard vendor, and I help em out from time to time. 90% of my business is rentals though.

I just lurk here once a month to see how much worse its gettin.

$25/cyd? Your nuts! umm... ok...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Driftweed said:


> What info are you looking for? I cover vanderburgh county (evansvile,in) for a few places. I sub for trashouts only though.
> 
> Safeguard is fun... I have a stake bed truck with lines marked every cyd and they love to argue about actual amounts removed.
> 
> ...


We cover the whole tristate and work in Vanderburgh everyday. How is business?


----------



## vicour (Aug 8, 2018)

TGAP said:


> Does anyone know anything about the property preservation work in Indiana? I have been in the business for about 2 years in Indiana and Kentucky but I dont see many post about my area on here. Wondering if anyone knows anything about it. Thanks


We are looking for vendors in both Kentucky and Indiana if you are still doing property preservation work.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

vicour said:


> We are looking for vendors in both Kentucky and Indiana if you are still doing property preservation work.


Do you have a price list you could post up?


----------

